# Hse officer ارجو المساعده اخوانى الكرام



## ahmedcema (1 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخوانى الكرام
انا الحمد الله عملت مقابله فى مكتب تسفير خاص بمجموعه شركات بن لادن للمقاولات وعايز اسال دلوقتى هما قالولى الشركه اسمها العماره والانشاء احدى شركات مجموعه بن لادن بس طلع فى مشكله انهم مش هيقدروا يطلعونى مهندس sefety لانى خريج علوم مش هندسه بس عرضوا عليه انى اطلع بوظيفه اسمها hse officer وقالولى انى هكون تحت المهندس كمراقب safety المهم هما قالوا انى كل حاجه هتكون عليهم ذى ما قانون العمل السعودى بيقول المهم سالونى عايز مرتب قد ايه قولتلهم هسال الاول وارد عليكم وهما ادونى مهله يومين عشان ارد عليهم والعقد هيكون لمده سنه وهيتم تجديده اتومتيك 
عايز اعرف منكم الوظيفه دى hse officer المرتب المناسب لها كام مع العلم انى خريج سنه 2005 ومعايا خبره 3 سنين ونص تقريبا فى مجال ال safety وهل انا كدة بالمسمى الوظيفى ده اعتبر طالع عامل او فنى ولا انا كده فى وظيفه اعلى
وجزكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## sayed00 (1 فبراير 2009)

اخى احمد

موضوعك كتير و مكرر فى معظم من يريد السفر

انت راجل خريج جامعى و تعمل مهندس (نعم خريج علوم ولكن بدرجة مهندس) و لديك خبة اكثر من 3 سنوات كونك تسافر على وظيفة اوفسر من وجهة نظرى تعتمد على الشركة و حجمها 
بالنسبة للاوفسر هو اقل من المهندس و اعلى شوية من الفنى يطبق فى الموقع ما تطلبة خطة السلامة

بالنسبة للراتب الاخوه فى السعودية ممكن ينصحوك اكثر منى 

بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmedcema (1 فبراير 2009)

*جزك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
ارجو من باقى الاخوه الكرام المشاركه بالراى حتى استطيع اخذ القرار
ان شاء الله
*​


----------



## ahmedcema (2 فبراير 2009)

*ارجو من باقى الاخوه الكرام المشاركه بالراى حتى استطيع اخذ القرار
ان شاء الله*


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لايقل راتب الموظف في عملك هذا عن 3000 ريال
بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## أبو سيف الله الطيب (18 يناير 2010)

يا اخى انا بعمل مراقب سلامة فى مجموعة بن لادن فرع المشاريع المستعجلة وده ايميلى ممكن نتكلم فى التفاصيل ان شاء الله [email protected]


----------

